# Ursine Audio



## Matias (May 15, 2017)

Topic to share information about Ursine Audio cables by Jarrod Dupuis.
http://ursine.audio/

This is the braided cable I ordered (204 usd). Can't wait to try it with my Audeze LCD-XC. 

23 AWG 56 strand copper conductor with a silicone jacket cable
Eidolic connectors and Y splitter
Cardas Quad Eutectic Silver Solder
More pictures: http://imgur.com/a/7DFmR


----------



## Matias

Got my braided cable with silver Eidolic connectors and splitter yesterday. Beautiful. Will take a good picture later and post here.

Initial impression is very good. Smooth, resolving, dynamic. Will listen to it more before giving my final opinion.


----------



## makne

Just found this thread, I'm considering getting an ursine audio cable myself.
Tell me, how is the wheight and flexibility on the cable? Does the fabric make a lot of microphonics? Especially above the Y-split, I'm planning on buying a single strand one. 
I'm wondering because I want to replace my Focal Elear cable, as it is too thick and heavy for me.


----------



## Matias

The fabric does some noise if you move your head around and microphonics if you hit the cable. But honestly those are minor inconveniences next to the both quality of construction and sound of these imo.
Weight is a little more than stock but does not bother me too, and flexibility is very good.


----------



## mahesvara (Aug 4, 2017)

I got Jarrod's premium-sleeved cable for my Utopia. http://ursine.audio/item/premium-sleeved-braided-cable. The quality is quite amazing and for the Utopia at least, it is a lot lighter than the stock cable. I didn't hear any microphonic for my cable. Actually ordered another one for my Aeon.


----------



## robbeacon

Hey there, how long did it take for you to get your cables? It looks like he makes a quality product but I feel like he's kind of been giving me the run around. I ordered 10-31-2017 and still haven't received my cables. Every time I contact him he promises to get them in the mail then a few days after the promise I get back with him to see if USPS just isn't doing their part and he makes me another shipping promise. I really want these cables from the looks of yours but its really frustrating to wait this long when the guy never does any follow up. I really wish he would make the effort to send follow up emails to let his customers have a little bit of Piece of mind that they are having something of quality made. I'm starting to think I should have ordered my own supplies and built the damn things myself. The only reason I didn't is laziness and the fact that my wife wanted to buy me a headphone related Christmas gift.


----------



## FraterOiram

Did you ever get your cables from Ursine Audio @robbeacon ??


----------



## robbeacon

Yes I did I have a thread posted with pics. The cables were very nice.


----------



## Matias

That is quite a long wait indeed, but to be fair he does state that he makes them one by one and it takes time. Best thing is to check with him for your place in the quete, updates, etc.


----------



## phthora

Just ordered a balanced Ursine cable for my EL-8 Ti. I'm excited to see this guy's work. I'll post some pictures too, once it comes it.


----------



## Baten

Anyone placed order at Ursine lately? Not receive any reply


----------



## blackdragon87

mahesvara said:


> I got Jarrod's premium-sleeved cable for my Utopia. http://ursine.audio/item/premium-sleeved-braided-cable. The quality is quite amazing and for the Utopia at least, it is a lot lighter than the stock cable. I didn't hear any microphonic for my cable. Actually ordered another one for my Aeon.



Very beautiful. I really like the black and white colour combo of the cable.


----------



## Dellingr (Jan 21, 2019)

robbeacon said:


> Hey there, how long did it take for you to get your cables? It looks like he makes a quality product but I feel like he's kind of been giving me the run around.



Thanks for posting this. I have had a similar experience and was beginning to suspect he had just stiffed me. It's nice to know he's just behind his stated 8-week backlog. What annoys me is his claim that he didn't know what happened and would resend it. A little more honesty would go a long way. In the meantime I ordered an Audioquest Tower from a vendor on eBay for my Fostex T60RPs. They were all out, so they sent me the Evergreen instead. Now that's what I call service. Of course, the Audioquest connector doesn't fit the hole in the Fostex headphones, so I added a 6-inch extension from Fospower. That doesn't seem to affect the sound quality--nice cable.

My current configuration:
https://lordbalto.com/Config.htm


----------



## torii

I dont wait this long for a custom ordered car from dealership


----------



## MAK1975 (Mar 20, 2019)

I ordered a headphone cable from him in late November 2018.  It's been over 15 weeks and I still don't have it or any shipping confirmation.  His current lead times are listed on his website at 12 - 16 weeks.  He had created a USPS shipping label tracking# to ship my cable but every time I check it says it is waiting to be dropped off at USPS. 

Last time I heard from him was January 25th, 2019.  He apologized for the delay and told me the last couple months have not gone as he would have liked and was sorry my order was caught up in this. He said it would be in the mail by the next Monday.

Well February has come and gone, March is now here and still no cable.  I have e-mailed him several more times since late January and haven't received any additional responses from him.

I have one IEM cable from him that's really nice quality which also took a long time to deliver.  

I realize he's a one man show, but his lead times for me are unacceptable.  I will not be ordering another cable from him. There are plenty of other custom cable makers who have inventory they can ship out right away or at worst make and deliver within a few weeks. 

I'm not sure when I will receive it.  I am sure it will show up in the next couple of months when I least expect it.  It's too bad because he makes very nice cables, and I like supporting small/local US businesses, but I just can't wait 4 months for a custom cable.


----------



## Dellingr

MAK1975 said:


> I ordered a headphone cable from him in late November 2018.  It's been over 15 weeks and I still don't have it or any shipping confirmation.  His current lead times are listed on his website at 12 - 16 weeks.  He had created a USPS shipping label tracking# to ship my cable but every time I check it says it is waiting to be dropped off at USPS.


I finally had him refund my money.


----------



## robbeacon (Mar 20, 2019)

This sucks! Really bummed to hear this. I even offered to help him fulfill his orders. I’m pretty good with an iron and told him if he were to give me his supplier info I would help him build these cables. Essentially going into business with him. I would have made the cables I ordered on my own had I known it was going to take so long I was just being lazy plus my wife was looking for an additional Christmas gift for me.  I hope everything is okay with the guy and or his family. I think a little transparency would go a long way for him and his customers.


----------



## HellooooThar (Mar 27, 2019)

MAK1975 said:


> I ordered a headphone cable from him in late November 2018.  It's been over 15 weeks and I still don't have it or any shipping confirmation.  His current lead times are listed on his website at 12 - 16 weeks.  He had created a USPS shipping label tracking# to ship my cable but every time I check it says it is waiting to be dropped off at USPS.
> 
> Last time I heard from him was January 25th, 2019.  He apologized for the delay and told me the last couple months have not gone as he would have liked and was sorry my order was caught up in this. He said it would be in the mail by the next Monday.
> 
> ...



I’m in the same boat. Ordered as a gift for myself back in November when wait times were “4-8 weeks”. It’s now been 16 weeks. Months ago (January) he emailed me about ordering the custom color I wanted, and which side of the cable I wanted which color etc. I have had no further communication since and no updates to the tracking number. Two check in emails have gone unanswered. I’m $145 to nothing right now.

It would be nice if he had a head fi thread where he posted updates or something. I can only imagine how many other people are like “huh?” right now.


----------



## MacMan31

I have also looked into Ursine cables for my Sennheiser HD6XX and 58X. But I don't want to order if it's going to take about half a year to receive them. My question is if his cables are as popular as it seems why doesn't he hire help to get the cable orders finished faster?


----------



## phthora

MacMan31 said:


> I have also looked into Ursine cables for my Sennheiser HD6XX and 58X. But I don't want to order if it's going to take about half a year to receive them. My question is if his cables are as popular as it seems why doesn't he hire help to get the cable orders finished faster?



Ursine cables are good, they really are. But, honestly, they are nothing special. The build, the price, the materials are all pretty standard. Nothing wrong with that. But, if you throw in what are becoming alarming wait times, I would look somewhere else. For Sennheisers, I would check out Periapt. They make great cables (though slightly too heavy) and they shipped mine much faster than any other custom cable I've ordered. Faster by several weeks most of the time. Given that they've been pimped by Zeos or a while, they seem to know how to handle the volume.


----------



## Dellingr

MacMan31 said:


> I have also looked into Ursine cables for my Sennheiser HD6XX and 58X. But I don't want to order if it's going to take about half a year to receive them. My question is if his cables are as popular as it seems why doesn't he hire help to get the cable orders finished faster?



Ah, one of the great cosmic mysteries. To which I can only reply, Moloch knows.... ;o)


----------



## HellooooThar

MacMan31 said:


> I have also looked into Ursine cables for my Sennheiser HD6XX and 58X. But I don't want to order if it's going to take about half a year to receive them. My question is if his cables are as popular as it seems why doesn't he hire help to get the cable orders finished faster?


No idea. Seems like common sense to me. My families small businesses used to have two employees. Demand scaled, we opened two separate shops and have seven employees. Bam. Multi million dollar company. Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Pilot370 (May 8, 2019)

I am going on 6 months from the time I ordered from him. I too received an email in January 2019 stating his apology etc. He offered my money back but I decided no, I was going to wait. I emailed him last week saying 6 months is unacceptable and I would like my money back. I. The meantime I ordered a custom cable from Mimic for my Sennheiser 660 HD and had them in about 4 weeks.

I will not be ordering anything from Ursine and unfortunately, I probably won’t get my money back. Just a heads-up to anyone looking at ordering from Ursine.


----------



## torii

NO WORD YET...

Order Date
January 04, 2019
1:31 PM
Order Number
#uYI6





Premium sleeved braided cable $99.00
Regular 
UA polar polished nickel steel +$25.00
Focal/Hifiman 3.5mm mono +$10.00
Imperial Red Diamond
4 ft
Neutrik XLR (4 pin male)
Diamonds

Subtotal $134.00
Shipping $5.00
Tax $0.00


Total $139.00

Order Confirmation
Thanks for your purchase! Your order details are listed below. You'll receive an email when your order has been shipped.


----------



## FrackKrak

@torii that is insane. 17 weeks and still no indication of when you might get it. I’d be so torn. Do I wait out the month or so that it might further take him to finally get it made or do I just give up and go with someone else (where it might take another 1 to 2 months) 

Really unacceptable though. I was thinking about going with him since I really like the thick single stranded style of his cables, makes for a real clean look, plus he uses quality occ copper litz cabling, but not after reading the state of his turnaround times. If I order now, maybe I’d get it by the end of the year? Who knows.

It’s unfortunate that a lot of the really quality single-manned cabling operations seem to succumb to overwhelming demand. This happened to BestInTheVerse, who made my last cable. Mine took about 6 weeks, which isn’t awful, but eventually his lead times stretched and stretched until he closed up shop. You’d think if they had this kinda demand they’d hire someone, if even part time, to help. Hell, pay someone $40 a month to post realistic updates and feedback to a discussion thread so people feel like they haven’t just been scammed!

Good luck with resolving this, whatever the outcome may be. I’m taking my business elsewhere, so you at least helped save someone else!


----------



## phthora

Cancel and go with Periapt if you just need a cable. They have been the quickest in terms of sale-to-delivery that I've experienced, and their quality is very good. If you are eager for a custom look to your cable, you'll likely end up waiting a month or more no matter who you buy from. Personally, I would get a refund from Ursine before that is no longer an option at all. 

I feel your pain here, torii. I pre-ordered a Trinity IEM years ago and, after waiting around a year for it, discovered that they simply took everyone's money, delivered only a handful of IEMs, and folded up shop to start a new IEM company. Many, _many _of us were left empty-handed and lighter in the wallet. Don't let that happen to you. That Ursine guy seems like a nice, honest person, but you just never know.


----------



## Pilot370

My order date was November 4, 2018. I sent emails on 2/12/19, 3/20/19, 4/9/19, 5/4/19 and 5/8/19. I asked for a refund on the last two emails and have not heard back on any of the emails.


----------



## FrackKrak

@Pilot370 that’s unacceptable, and most importantly so disappointing. You have done more than your due diligence trying to get in touch and to get NO response? Don’t know how much you spent on your cable but you could consider small claims court if he continuously refuses to either produce a product or refund you ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  I’m really glad I checked this thread, going to take my business elsewhere, good luck!


----------



## dasman

To add another datapoint, I own 3 of Jarrod's cables and ordered an extension cable in Feb and rec'd a shipping notification/tracking number on Apr 28.  A month later and USPS still lists the shipment as "label created, USPS awaiting item".  Three emails requesting a status update on the shipping have gone unanswered and as of today his website is gone.

It's too bad because the cables I do have a great and Jarrod has always been responsive in the past.  I hope he's ok, but I just disputed the transaction...


----------



## Dellingr

dasman said:


> To add another datapoint, I own 3 of Jarrod's cables and ordered an extension cable in Feb and rec'd a shipping notification/tracking number on Apr 28.  A month later and USPS still lists the shipment as "label created, USPS awaiting item".  Three emails requesting a status update on the shipping have gone unanswered and as of today his website is gone.
> 
> It's too bad because the cables I do have a great and Jarrod has always been responsive in the past.  I hope he's ok, but I just disputed the transaction...



I just received an email from Ursine. Apparently he had health issues at the end of last year and is just now back to his business. Anyone with dealings with him, either now or in the past, should have received a copy of this. As for his website, Square took it down with no notice, no explanation, and no communication after the fact. Remember this when you consider buying anything from _them_.


----------



## HellooooThar

Dellingr said:


> I just received an email from Ursine. Apparently he had health issues at the end of last year and is just now back to his business. Anyone with dealings with him, either now or in the past, should have received a copy of this. As for his website, Square took it down with no notice, no explanation, and no communication after the fact. Remember this when you consider buying anything from _them_.



I can attest to this. He was very prompt in responding to a series of emails today. Gave me an estimate of three weeks, no guarantee.


----------



## goldfish117

HellooooThar said:


> I can attest to this. He was very prompt in responding to a series of emails today. Gave me an estimate of three weeks, no guarantee.


I willl also attest. He has been very responsive coming back, I've slightly modified my order from late last year and should be receiving it within 3 weeks.

I love the cables I already have from him.


----------



## MacMan31

Just went to the Ursine Audio website and it says "business not found". What happened??


----------



## Dellingr

MacMan31 said:


> Just went to the Ursine Audio website and it says "business not found". What happened??


If I recall from the email, he had a problem with Square Space dropping him because of the complaints. I guess he needs to find another option. This is what happens when you put your business in the hands of some third party that makes all kinds of claims and then screws you.


----------



## Pilot370

I personally think he is no longer in business. There goes my $160


----------



## HellooooThar

Pilot370 said:


> I personally think he is no longer in business. There goes my $160



Not true at all. I had an order in with him from November 2018 and since his mass email went out he was super responsive. Got my cable to me within 3 weeks. 

Just reach out to him via email.


----------



## zeroselect

Yeah I just email him about the website last week. He said he's just not bothering fixing/taking more orders on the website till he catches up with his current orders. I'm still 1.5 months away from getting my order. I ordered back in May 3rd.


----------



## dasman

FWIW, I have an outstanding order from Feb... I just emailed him yesterday about it and he said it would go out this upcoming week... have my fingers crossed...


----------



## Bonddam

Don't worry I was in same boat ordered Jan or Feb and received 9/8/19. The cable is really good. I think he isn't going to take any orders until he finish the back log.


----------

